# NOTD - Feb 22, 2011



## jeanarick (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Y'all!

My nail of the day look features Sally Hansen Insta Dry in Petal Pusher as base coat, ELF in Berry Pink on tips and Broadway Fashion Diva Nail Stickers (see pictures below).  I call it "Spring Fever"!  It's so much fun expressing my creativity with my nail art.  Check out my youtube channel dedicated to makeup:  http://www.youtube.com/user/jeanarick?feature=mhum 

Peace and Love to All,

Jeannine


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 22, 2011)

It's really pretty!


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank You!!


----------



## llehsal (Feb 22, 2011)

Luv this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you so much.  It just makes me feel so girly!


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 22, 2011)

jeanarick, you're not supposed to direct people to your website/blog here. Once you've posted 10 times you should be able to edit your signature and can leave the link to your site(s) there. If you're friendly and interesting we'll all visit your site. (Link to terms of service... https://www.makeuptalk.com/wiki/terms-of-service )

i love the mani and want to run out and get those nail stickers tonight!


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you Donna!


----------



## heartlee (Feb 24, 2011)

J- Your nails look so sweet &amp; lovely! Feeling girly is ALWAYS a good thing!!

I tried this fade effect last night &amp; I'm really excited about it! Can't wait to see more posts from you!!

&lt;3 Heartee


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 24, 2011)

I love that fade effect!!! How did you do it?


----------



## llehsal (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG I love this!!!!  How'd you do that?


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 24, 2011)

it looks awesome!


----------



## heartlee (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks!! I actually searched for gradient tutorials on youtube ad found this one.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqxTmVvbeq4

by szuchnic. (I watched it at work with no sound haha so I kind of made it up as i went along once I got home! but shhh)

I wanted to make sure my nails looked pretty b/c my roommate and I went to Tabatha Coffey's book signing last night!!!! She's so incredibly sweet and nice!!

For the fade:

I started with a coat of navy at the tip, then 2 coats of a dark purple, 1 coat medium fuschia, 2 coats of bright pink. The trick is to build gradually from the tip to the nail bed. If you look very closely you can kind of see the lines.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think it would work best with a good base, and to build with a slightly transparent polish to make the lines less noticeable. I've got to practice more!!

I had tried the water marbling but it was too horrific to even share haha. Maybe sometime soon I'll have a decent result to post here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm curious to know if anyone else has any tricks/tips for the gradient or water marbling looks?? I'd also like to see some combos anyone else comes up with!! It's time consuming but fun.

Konad is next! I ordered a set and am excited to try it out once it is delivered!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the new gradient looks.  I haven't tried it yet, but I can't wait to.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 24, 2011)

I like them. Very fun and flirty.


----------



## missgreeneyes80 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow Jeannine, this is beautiful.  You definitely need to do tutorials on You Tube for sure!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never done a video tutorial for nails before.  I'll give it a try when I do my St. Patricks Day mani and see how it turns out.  My son, who is 10, loves getting involved with me on projects.  I may let him be my "camera man".  He would love that so much!



> Originally Posted by *missgreeneyes80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Jeannine, this is beautiful.  You definitely need to do tutorials on You Tube for sure!!!


----------

